# OBD2 Scanner



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

Hey guys, just wondering what scanner u all use or recommend. I usually just use my edge cts for codes, but I would like something alittle better that I can use on the Cruze, my duramax etc..


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

found this one on Amazon for $100, not sure if it’s a good option.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I just use Torque Pro with Biscan


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

These days there is 0 reason not to use Gretio or BiScan with an OBDLINK MX+.

There is nothing close that can match the value for money. Closest in value is probably a secondhand Snap On that was made before they went subscription only.

The one linked can pull OBD2 data which is fine for pre 2009 diesels. But after 2009 you need to perform advanced procedures. Basically, everything listed in this doc is something you need to do maintenance on a GM diesel.


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

Snipesy said:


> These days there is 0 reason not to use Gretio or BiScan with an OBDLINK MX+.
> 
> There is nothing close that can match the value for money. Closest in value is probably a secondhand Snap On that was made before they went subscription only.
> 
> The one linked can pull OBD2 data which is fine for pre 2009 diesels. But after 2009 you need to perform advanced procedures. Basically, everything listed in this doc is something you need to do maintenance on a GM diesel.


Will definitely look into those. Thanks for the info


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I just have this one - works great with TorquePro/Biscan, I don't expect it'd work as well with Gretio, but couldn't say for sure.

https://www.amazon.com/BAFX-Product...lja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ&th=1


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

I had that one before I bought my MX+, it would kinda work with Gretio but not well. Lots of disconnects and it was very slow.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Detrious said:


> I had that one before I bought my MX+, it would kinda work with Gretio but not well. Lots of disconnects and it was very slow.


It makes sense - works well enough for Torque Pro, which is what I use, so that's fine. Wish it didn't have the stupid LEDs that stay on at all times, then I could leave it attached. If I ever switch to Gretio (not sure why I'd need to really, since Biscan works well enough for my purposes - at least for now), I'd likely just move this to my Cobalt, and get the MX+ for the Cruze.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> These days there is 0 reason not to use Gretio or BiScan with an OBDLINK MX+.
> 
> There is nothing close that can match the value for money. Closest in value is probably a secondhand Snap On that was made before they went subscription only.
> 
> The one linked can pull OBD2 data which is fine for pre 2009 diesels. But after 2009 you need to perform advanced procedures. Basically, everything listed in this doc is something you need to do maintenance on a GM diesel.


I used about everything available for the Diesel in the Bi-Scan app, but I haven't done much with Gretio yet. When used through the MX+, does it have the ability to read non-ECU modules (like HVAC module, ABS, SRS, BCM, etc.) or to perform bi-directional service tasks like a steering angle reset or to do the brake auto-bleed procedure on a chevy half-ton pickup/Suburban?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I've been using an Innova 3160e for years to pull codes from ECM, ABS, and SRS modules. When I needed to do some bi-directional service procedures, I upgraded to the Innova 5610 and the 3160e became the backup reader for doing quick scans.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> I used about everything available for the Diesel in the Bi-Scan app, but I haven't done much with Gretio yet. When used through the MX+, does it have the ability to read non-ECU modules (like HVAC module, ABS, SRS, BCM, etc.) or to perform bi-directional service tasks like a steering angle reset or to do the brake auto-bleed procedure on a chevy half-ton pickup/Suburban?


For ABS/SRC, HVAC, etc... you have to switch to SWCAN which is annoying. At some point I want it to be easier but its not a easy problem. SWCAN is demonstrated in this video somewhere.

It doesn't do automated brake bleeds right now....

The reason why is because the procedures are complicated and don't fit with how Gretio works. I plan to make Gretio smarter by introducing a novel scripting language... And with that a brake bleed should be possible...

Even still it's a time-consuming process. Everything in Gretio requires brutal amounts of reverse engineering and test vehicles. It's all crafted specifically for Gretio. So, a brake bleed procedure would be made entirely by me using my code, my strategies, my instructions, etc.... I mean I try to match OEM as much as possible, but GM doesn't share anything with me so I have to fill in gaps....

PS dont get tools like this claiming to do it. They may cycle the abs pump but that's not the full procedure.

For what its worth I already have very command needed to do a ABB mapped out. Just need the scripting language.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

revjpeterson said:


> I used about everything available for the Diesel in the Bi-Scan app, but I haven't done much with Gretio yet. When used through the MX+, does it have the ability to read non-ECU modules (like HVAC module, ABS, SRS, BCM, etc.) or to perform bi-directional service tasks like a steering angle reset or to do the brake auto-bleed procedure on a chevy half-ton pickup/Suburban?


Same for me.

However, I am finding out Gretio is a way more serious tool.

Visually, I like how Torque/biscan looks when tooling down the road just monitoring things.

Time to fix things, Gretio. As Snipsey said, absolutely the best value. Tech2/mdi levels from what I can tell, and that isn't much.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> Visually, I like how Torque/biscan looks when tooling down the road just monitoring things.


Whoa whoa!










Okay but I get it. Gretio is complicated as hell and its hard to shift through all the irrelevant PIDs.

Some of the color schemes are also annoying.... I may just make the app eitheir flat black (like picture) or flat white (like iOS). The Gray/Day mode is kinda meh and most people prefer black.









And the grids need to be resizeable...
And I need to make it so dashboard follow specific vehicles...

Yeah lots to work on... But still!!!! Pretty colors!

And of course, Gretio is much more temperamental when connecting. I plan to fix that with 'platform mode' which basically means you can skip initialization steps and in exchange you can never use the OBD device on a different vehicle.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> Whoa whoa!
> View attachment 298662
> 
> 
> ...


Gretio's complexity is truly what makes it worth having since it does complex things.

I was just referring to how this looks when tooling down the road. Easy to see. Nothing more.









I suspect that had we had Gretio first I wouldn't like the screen above, you know, we generally don't like change.

I have no trouble getting connected. Disconnecting is the only issue I have. I usually try to "quit" first a couple of times and then usually I have to close all apps to get it out of my notifications bar.

Either way we are so lucky to be able to utilize what you created.👍👍


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> I have no trouble getting connected. Disconnecting is the only issue I have. I usually try to "quit" first a couple of times and then usually I have to close all apps to get it out of my notifications bar.


If there is 60s of inactivity, then the service/notification stops itself. Inactivity basically means there is no active vehicle and there is no current connected client (if the app is not physically open then it is not connected).

That may seem why its lingering around. Swiping the Gretio UI away does not actually do anything beyond reset all the UI (intentional). The 'server' (the notification) is completely separate and independent.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Can BiScan read GM specific codes or just generic OBDII?

I bought the $50 Hypertech (Autel) Bluetooth dongle from Wal Mart. You get 1 free manufacturer specific code for life, so I picked GM. Gives you the normal OBDII reading, plus all GM specific codes, and around 10-15 active test (including DPF regen, electric parking breaks retract, antilock brake bleed, etc).


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Can BiScan read GM specific codes or just generic OBDII?
> 
> I bought the $50 Hypertech (Autel) Bluetooth dongle from Wal Mart. You get 1 free manufacturer specific code for life, so I picked GM. Gives you the normal OBDII reading, plus all GM specific codes, and around 10-15 active test (including DPF regen, electric parking breaks retract, antilock brake bleed, etc).


BiScan is just a torque plugin. I don’t know what Torque does. I believe it detects OEM names. Gretio gets the full UDS codes. UDS Codes tend to have extra bits ie “P1234-00”.

Iiii would just stay away from Autel. Their cheap tools are buggy and missing a lot of stuff.

It’s unlikely they can fix it without being sued. They are already running on a fine line. Autel does have a professional line but it’s like $500 to $1000/year depending on dealer markup. Plus the original cost of the tool which is around $800 to $2000. Those tools will have the missing stuff (HVAC, airbag diagnostic, SCR functions, etc….).


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

We use a Autel Maxisys CV at work and it's not too bad with the heavy duty stuff. I can do most of what Cummins Insite will do short of ECM updates. However Cummins sent out free bluetooth J1939 dongles and they have a mobile app, Guidanz, that will let me update ECM calibrations. We were told by a Cummins rep it was cheaper for them to do this so they can get emissions related and QOL updates out instead of sending a tech somewhere or waiting for it to show up at a dealer.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Detrious said:


> We use a Autel Maxisys CV at work and it's not too bad with the heavy duty stuff. I can do most of what Cummins Insite will do short of ECM updates. However Cummins sent out free bluetooth J1939 dongles and they have a mobile app, Guidanz, that will let me update ECM calibrations. We were told by a Cummins rep it was cheaper for them to do this so they can get emissions related and QOL updates out instead of sending a tech somewhere or waiting for it to show up at a dealer.


Yeah. The Maxisys are quite nice actually. And they support the full OEM stuff. Or at least they do the best they can. There is still a lot of stuff they don’t do for weird reasons. Especially when it comes to the “complicated programs” I mentioned earlier.

And J2534 over SPS is a joke. With GM’s attitude you eitheir use the MDI2 or risk bricking the vehicle. The bricking is 100% their fault 99% of the time but because you didn’t use an MDI2 they won’t help.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Can BiScan read GM specific codes or just generic OBDII?





Snipesy said:


> BiScan is just a torque plugin. I don’t know what Torque does. I believe it detects OEM names.


BiScan mainly is there to read the diesel-specific PIDs, but yes Torque itself can read the diesel-unique codes that cheap code readers won't.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> BiScan is just a torque plugin. I don’t know what Torque does. I believe it detects OEM names. Gretio gets the full UDS codes. UDS Codes tend to have extra bits ie “P1234-00”.
> 
> Iiii would just stay away from Autel. Their cheap tools are buggy and missing a lot of stuff.
> 
> It’s unlikely they can fix it without being sued. They are already running on a fine line. Autel does have a professional line but it’s like $500 to $1000/year depending on dealer markup. Plus the original cost of the tool which is around $800 to $2000. Those tools will have the missing stuff (HVAC, airbag diagnostic, SCR functions, etc….).


Well, The $50 Walmart bluetooth dongle has the HVAC, airbag, SRS, etc codes from GM in it. It's just Autel software, the hardware is just the dongle that runs on the phone.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The day Autel's shitty scanner can do something like change Afterblow is the day I sue GM.


----------



## GerrettRusher (6 mo ago)

Torque Pro with Biscan, use these two together, they are enough for me


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Grabbed a list of all the active service/test that the $50 WalMart thing I have has. Good list of features. Many of these features have sub menus with more options.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Grabbed a list of all the active service/test that the $50 WalMart thing I have has. Good list of features. Many of these features have sub menus with more options.
> 
> View attachment 299002
> View attachment 299003
> ...


Annnd a lot of it doesn't work. Half this **** isn't even on the vehicle. I mean tire size? Lmao yeah not happening. Other stuff is just flat out missing.

You're not the first one who went down this road.... Unfortunately won't be last. I don't know how Autel is allowed to do business in the US.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> Annnd a lot of it doesn't work. Half this **** isn't even on the vehicle. I mean tire size? Lmao yeah not happening. Other stuff is just flat out missing.
> 
> You're not the first one who went down this road.... Unfortunately won't be last. I don't know how Autel is allowed to do business in the US.


Right, that's the complete list. Like the Cruze doesn't have to relearn the battery, but that function is there for cars that do use it.

May I ask what road I'm going down? I don't understand what you are implying I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Right, that's the complete list. Like the Cruze doesn't have to relearn the battery, but that function is there for cars that do use it.
> 
> May I ask what road I'm going down? I don't understand what you are implying I'm doing wrong?


Because it doesn’t have procedures to clear DIC countdowns.

Not even the maxisys does. The expensive one.

That’s the big one. Every other function is not as important. But a lot of people buy Autels, even shops, and get burned when it doesn’t service diesels fully.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The underlying reason for this is that Autel does not have any deals with GM as well as many other OEMs. As such their support is limited and is generally based on whatever they can steal from other scan tools.

It took a long time to build Gretio and it has a very complicated decesion tree/graph system to build a new diagnostic database from the ground up. This way I can work on 1 vehicle and cover thousands.

But Autel just so happens to have a diagnostic database? Where did they get it? GM certainly did not give it to them. They never reverse engineered a Cruze. And there is no evidence they have a fan out design like Gretio.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Maybe it's not the best option to service the diesel specific functions (I've not yet had to use it for that). But I bought it to read GM specific SRS codes a couple years ago. I don't know if your program even existed that long ago or if it reads GM specific SRS codes. I don't see what the problem with having multiple tools is. Even shops have multiple scan tools so I don't think it's completely unheard of or unreasonable to have a few options to use.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> I don't see what the problem with having multiple tools is. Even shops have multiple scan tools so I don't think it's completely unheard of or unreasonable to have a few options to use.


Because a lot of shops only get the Autels and then get confused when their tool is missing things. 
The OEM level tools are several thousand a year. Snapon is also several thousand a year.

I've seen people do service regens like 10 times in a row to try and clear a DEF Quality Poor warning.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

OK so moving forward, what is your advice?


----------

